

On Mongo Rants ... - misiti3780
http://discursive.com/2012/12/03/mongodb-stole-my-lunch-money-and-ruined-my-startup/

======
matthiasak
I agree there has been a lot of 'negative' reviews and anecdotes. Mongo has
its own market and its own purpose. The idiots who don't take the time to
understand it fully, or even 50% of the way, will certainly run into caveats.
This happens in EVERY DEV ENVIRONMENT. Not just Mongo...

Think XCode... Postgres... Cassandra... REDIS... jQuery... .NET anyone?

Negativity levels are a reflection on one's own preparations (or lack
thereof).

